# The Post Code Lottery



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was wondering if any members were using it and what if any prizes they might have won.


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

I did have a quick look at it last year and decided not to go for or it as the winners seemed to be concentrated in a couple of areas of the country - no winners anywhere near me.

Not sure why this should be.

I may have been swayed by researching the monthly prize draw that Halfords were promoting at the time because it was being done by a multi-national organisation (Empatica or something like that) and most of the winners were American.

I also challenged Argos about a monthly prize draw that they were pushing because reading the terms and conditions showed that it was actually a quarterly prize draw!


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I started to use it 2 months ago. I will be stopping the new lottery when it goes to 59 numbers. 

So far I have won £0.00 But their was a postcode 12 miles away that a guy won £333,333,00 (He was on the TV advert) but then again if I ever move and my old postcode wins I will be gutted. 

But I din once win a bike worth £500 (15 years ago) and got my picture taken in the local paper riding the bike when I collected it. My boss was not too happy when he seen it in the paper as I was of work with a snapped pelvis bone and I was meant to be in hospital according to my sick note>


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We're in it . . .so far won a £10 !


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I joined, won nothing yet, but its only week 2, so ya never know.


----------

